# Swedish: Do you speak English?



## Dan2

In much or most of Europe, English seems to be the first choice for communication between a tourist who doesn't speak the national language and a local resident.

In countries corresponding to the major languages of Europe, like France and Germany, I can imagine natives being a little annoyed (tho resigned) at foreigners who simply address them in English without making any attempt to speak the local language, or even, out of politeness, asking, "Do you speak English?" or "May I speak English?"

Now let's turn to Scandinavia, where English is so widely studied, and so well spoken, that I wonder if the situation might be somewhat different.  If I ask a Swede, "Do you speak English?", or "Talar du engelska?", might s/he not take offense?  ("Do you think I'm so ignorant than I don't speak the international language known by every educated person here?")  Should I then, if my Swedish is inadequate to the task at hand, simply walk into a shop in Stockholm and launch into English, ("Hello, do you sell...") as though I were in New York?  Or might a good compromise be to ask, "Hei. Får jag tala engelska?", implying, "I'm sure you speak English, but since I'm in _your_ country, I'll ask permission before using _my_ language"?  If such an introductory phrase would indeed be welcome, is my choice of words correct and appropriate for Swedish, or would native forum members suggest something else?  (So this is both a "socio-linguistic" and a word-choice question.)

Thank you!


----------



## JohanIII

I'd say you could go straight for English, and no one would take the slightest offense. 
No one would be offended if you asked if they do speak English first either.

Sure, the latter is generally the more polite way of starting. 
As in all things human, the total demeanour is what counts, and you could convey the same friendliness / respect, even "barging" straight into English - again, which would be quite OK in Sweden.

You might consider starting with a short phrase .

I can compare that to Zürich, Switzerland, where I definitely would ask first in German.


----------



## Veterinaren

Since you have got an answer, maybe you're happy, but I like this topic and want to add my points.

As I'm a Swedish person, living in Hungary, I have learnt that asking in the native language is always a good way of asking for help, but it might backfire. If you ask in the native language, be prepared to get a native respond that you might not be able to handle.

In Sweden, I wish and believe, that most people would almost be happy to get a question in English. As you said, we handle the language good, but most people never use it. They might say "yes a little bit" but that means nothing if you compare to the English knowledge in other countries, i.e. Hungary. 
If you ask someone on the street, maybe it's polite starting in Swedish, but in a store or some touristinformation you could probably open in English. 

I hope you will get the help you need! If you go to Stockholm, I wish you a great time!!


----------



## ljusbulb

I´m Swede and live in Sweden, I do´nt think anyone would be offended by questions in English. So I agree... *L* But many of us have low self-confidence so we often begin by excusing our poor English. Texting is more difficult for some of us..


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

I have visited several times Sweden and Denmark where I have always addressed everyone in English and I have been answered in English without getting any sign of offence.
On the contrary when someone has said to me something in their own language, I have answered, "in English, please" and they have apologized to me.
Bear in mind that people in those countries are very polite.

As I can speak a little Swedish, I have tried to say some words in Swedish but I have invariably received the answer in English.
I am a brown haired Spaniard, I don't look as a Swede, but there are many inmigrants in Sweden so it was not impossible that I could speak in Swedish, so most of the times, excluding the touristic places, I have been addressed in Swedish, but in Finland, where there are less inmigrants, and where Finns are almost sure that no stranger is going to speak Finnish, waiters, shop assistants etc. always spoke to me in English before I had opened my lips.


----------



## Lars H

Hej

With anyone you meet giving service, in hotels, restaurants, shops et cetera, go directly for English. It should work all over Scandinavia.

If you address someone in the street, it could be good with some sort of initiating phrase. Not to avoid being offensive, people wouldn't mind, but it takes a second or two to switch language if you are unprepared. 

I'd say that you shouldn't bother learning Swedish phrases. You won't need it and you will anyway be answered in English...


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

I agree with most of the above: Wherever you go in Sweden, nobody will get offended if you address them in English right away, as long as you're polite about it. Just use your ordinary polite English phrases with excuse me, please, sorry etc. in them. We may not sound as polite ourselves (in English), but that's because we're not culturally conditioned to use those phrases properly. 

Personally, I'd be, if not offended, at least slightly annoyed, if I addressed someone in Swedish and only got 'in English please' back from a native English speaker - I'd expect at least a full sentence!  If I got the same response from a non-native English speaker, I'd be more forgiving. 

Most Swedes are used to hearing spoken Standard American or BBC English  from TV shows, so if your dialect is very different from those, they might  have a little trouble understanding you at first. Other than that, you should be fine. 

In any case, nobody here expects tourists to speak Swedish, so there's no need to bother. Even if you move here and try speaking Swedish and appear to be struggling, people will answer back in English. Only if you speak reasonably fluent Swedish will they resist the urge to practise their English on you! 

/Wilma


----------



## Dan2

Thanks to everyone who responded.  That was helpful.  A point that I didn't make clearly: My question was theoretical ("what are Scandinavians' attitudes about how foreigners address them"), not practical ("I'm going to Sweden tomorrow! What do I do?").  I realize of course that one doesn't _need_ to speak Swedish in order to travel in Sweden. But (I didn't mention this) I'm _interested_ in learning Swedish, as a personal challenge and because I enjoy learning languages.

In previous visits to countries where I was a beginner in the local language, in appropriate circumstances (not a busy ticket office with a line of people behind me!), I've found it useful to start with something like (and now I will write in Swedish, for the practice; corrections welcome), "Hej. Jag är amerikan, jag försöker att lära mig svenska.  Kan vi försöker att tala på svenska?"  No one has said no!

Someday, hopefully soon, we will visit Sweden. Perhaps someone has suggestions about finding appropriate circumstances to practice speaking Swedish with Swedes while traveling there.


----------



## Lars H

Hej!



Dan2 said:


> "Hej. Jag är amerikan, jag försöker att lära mig svenska.  Kan vi försöka att tala på svenska?"


Very well written. Just one minor change (Please don´t ask me why, I am better in speaking good Swedish than understanding grammar...) and one question mark.
The use of "på" is by all means correct Swedish, but I think most Swedes would have dropped it.  


Dan2 said:


> Perhaps someone has suggestions about finding appropriate circumstances to practice speaking Swedish with Swedes while traveling there.


During my trips in continental Europe I've spoken a lot to native tourists and have found that people on holiday are often eager to chat and have the time to do it. This could perhaps work out well also in Sweden, though I have never tried it here .

Ni är mycket välkomna till Sverige!


----------



## Språkliga Möten

From a tourist's perspective, I can assure you that they will gladly speak English with you in most of the areas where there are a lot of tourists (Stockholm, Göteborg, etc.) Many of them will speak English to those who even try to speak Swedish. It's easier that way. (makes things "smidigare"!)

In smaller cities where there are fewer tourists (Umeå, Trollhättan, for example.) there might be some people who don't reply in English. But they're by no means bad at the language, they're just not used to dealing with outsiders and therefore didn't have enough time or opportunity to speak it. There's no stigma attached to it there.

I have once seen a cashier at a bakery (konditori) who didn't speak English at all; problem was quickly solved when she referred me to an owner who gladly spoke the language with me. All in all, no worries!

Just my two cents worth.


----------

